# PM's



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2011)

I noticed that the system is giving a error today. Its telling people that they have exceeded the number of PM's that they can send. I have contacted Huddler about this but wanted to let everyone know that we are working on it.

Thanks


----------



## meateater (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Brian for all you do.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2011)

Same Here

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Brian - looks like mine got to you OK LOL


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2011)

Should be resolved. Let me know if you have other issues


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys and gals do a great job.  We appreciate all you do!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 27, 2011)

I just ran into it Brian. I was attempting to reply to a PM from Todd and got this:

Error: You have sent your daily allotment of 15 messages


----------

